# The 2020 PSE’s are awesome looking... and in FUSION camo!!!



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

That’s it huh  no hints on specs or totally new design ??? Good to hear more camo options but I do like solid colors.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Some new grip options, several different specs, some models lighter then before...and Fusion Camo!


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Evo series is very nice. Love the grip. BUT they also are slower IBO than he Evoke or the Evolve.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

330(ish) IBO on 6.5 brace.


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

Do they have an xpedite replacement?


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> 330(ish) IBO on 6.5 brace.


oh well, looks like my money is safe this year.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

V-TRAIN said:


> oh well, looks like my money is safe this year.


When comparing apples to apples I’m sure it’s around same speed at RealmX in comfort.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Really hoping for a a 32"-33" / 6" / 345 hunting bow.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

New cam system or tweak to the evolve or is it the same evolve cam(which is a super system)?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

4IDARCHER said:


> 330(ish) IBO on 6.5 brace.


Wow - that's not going to sell many hunting bows on those specs alone. That really surprises me out of PSE. My Evoke 31 may not have to worry about a PSE brother pushing it aside.

Fusion is a nice add for sure - look forward to seeing what that looks like. But then camo colors are just for aesthetics - not what counts most at the end of the day.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

There may be other releases for sure for speed but the one I saw was 335 IBO I believe.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I want to see the new carbon ! Suppose to have a new grip ! I hope it doesn't have that crappy rubber grip like the other bows !


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Whats wrong with 330 if its a honest IBO number? Any faster than that and the bow is getting too short and too low of a brace height.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> 330(ish) IBO on 6.5 brace.


I bet these bows will ultra smooth at these specs.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> When comparing apples to apples I’m sure it’s around same speed at RealmX in comfort.


I don't shoot my Realm-X in comfort, and all 3 of my current PSE bows are as fast or faster than my Realm-X. I have a short draw length, all I care about are the specs.
If it doesn't preform as well as what I have currently, then I have no interest, looks and feel is not enough to sway me, I have out grown that phase. Lol


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

V-TRAIN said:


> I don't shoot my Realm-X in comfort, and all 3 of my current PSE bows are as fast or faster than my Realm-X. I have a short draw length, all I care about are the specs.
> If it doesn't preform as well as what I have currently, then I have no interest, looks and feel is not enough to sway me, I have out grown that phase. Lol


Exactly, and a 335-340 IBO PSE will be flirting with SR6 (in performance) numbers and possibly better.
I would bet money there will be other releases, PSE has a reputation to uphold.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

If the new Carbon come in the fusion patter. It will be very hard to resist (with the new grip).


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

4IDARCHER said:


> If the new Carbon come in the fusion patter. It will be very hard to resist (with the new grip).


Yeah but no Kolorfusion on Carbon I suppose.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Can’t kolorfusion on carbon. It is kolorfusion on the aluminum ones.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Just spent a little time behind the bows. They look really nice in fusion. They do feel nice. The draw is good with the same feel/letoff as the Evoke, but the performance is lacking for sure. I don’t want to rain on PSE’s parade but will say that stacked up next to my SR6 they can not compete with speed. They feel good, similar to the the SR6 in the performance setting but can’t match it with speed.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

In other words for the third year in a row they have made the same bow? You do seem pretty excited about the camo, so I guess that's the newest part about them?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Different choice in grip, but yes, they do draw and feel a lot like the Evoke. Smooth but stiff draw up front. A little dump in the rear but not bad and hold well. The IBO has me scratching my head a bit but we will see what PSE says about them come Tuesday.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Are they discontinuing the evoke?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

Speed just isn't there. From the sounds of them the draw cycle isn't amazing either.


----------



## Bowsdownunda (Sep 25, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

vmals said:


> Are they discontinuing the evoke?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly doubt they'd do that - just came out last year. Evolves will be gone but I have to imagine evokes stick around for another year. Evolve 28 and Expedite could be gone though - along with a few others.


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep..Evokes are gone..


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

samson99 said:


> Do they have an xpedite replacement?


I'm wondering the same thing.
It would be cool to see them keep this one around. It seems to take a back seat to the other models in their lineup.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Chamacat said:


> Yep..Evokes are gone..


Do you really think so?
They just released them last year.

Perhaps you were referring to the Evolves.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Evokes are gone these bows look almost identical to the evokes ! I heard there’s a 31and 33 ! And they changed the grip on the carbon ! Not much difference !


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

There is a 30.5 and a 33. They do look almost the same as the evokes and their new focus is “honest speed” which is why I think the IBO’s have dropped a bit. Overall I LOVE the camo and think they are good bows but not much at all different then the Evokes.


----------



## SwVaHntr (Jan 5, 2019)

4IDARCHER said:


> There is a 30.5 and a 33. They do look almost the same as the evokes and their new focus is “honest speed” which is why I think the IBO’s have dropped a bit. Overall I LOVE the camo and think they are good bows but not much at all different then the Evokes.


Still a 35"in. model I wonder?


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep..What I think has happen is that there is a change in the riser and in the limbs..The evolve cam will stay..don't know about the SE cam...Didn't know that the IBO speeds are reduced from the Evoke series..read that here..Maybe I better keep my 35..LOL


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

IBO for the 30.5 is 329
IBO for the 33 is 335


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep

IBO for the 2019 Evoke 35 SE is 327


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Does “honest speed” imply they have been less than honest in the past?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Who knows. I am just the guy that continually, year after year, drops the info first about new products coming out.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Exactly, and a 335-340 IBO PSE will be flirting with SR6 (in performance) numbers and possibly better.
> I would bet money there will be other releases, PSE has a reputation to uphold.


I hope


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> Just spent a little time behind the bows. They look really nice in fusion. They do feel nice. The draw is good with the same feel/letoff as the Evoke, but the performance is lacking for sure. I don’t want to rain on PSE’s parade but will say that stacked up next to my SR6 they can not compete with speed. They feel good, similar to the the SR6 in the performance setting but can’t match it with speed.


From what I have read on the SR6, if you have a shorter draw (like me) then they are no faster than the Realm-X.
The SR6 is a 6" brace bow, and if yours is hitting it speed, then it should appear faster cause the 33 is a 6.5" bow.

What about the carbon bows, there is a add in the PSE brand specific section that there are changes, what are they ?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

V-TRAIN said:


> From what I have read on the SR6, if you have a shorter draw (like me) then they are no faster than the Realm-X.
> The SR6 is a 6" brace bow, and if yours is hitting it speed, then it should appear faster cause the 33 is a 6.5" bow.
> 
> What about the carbon bows, there is a add in the PSE brand specific section that there are changes, what are they ?


Correct. At my 27.5” draw my sr6 was 2 FPS faster but drew much easier(felt like I was pulling less weight) and had more letoff. My sr6 is shooting around 295 at 27.5” 73#. With 24 strand 452x strings(slightly heavier than factory).


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Ill give them a shot. Them numbers on paper don't mean much. I shoot a ritual 30 that ibos at 332 so yeah


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> Correct. At my 27.5” draw my sr6 was 2 FPS faster but drew much easier(felt like I was pulling less weight) and had more letoff. My sr6 is shooting around 295 at 27.5” 73#. With 24 strand 452x strings(slightly heavier than factory).


What grain arrow ?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

V-TRAIN said:


> What grain arrow ?


420 grains.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Well dang. Sounds a little disappointing. Hopefully they have something more up their sleeve. I'm really hoping to try a carbon this year 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

I think the bow companies should take a few years off and sell their current lines while they turn their engineers loose on research and development.

We can't keep expecting something revolutionary to come out every year and then complain about it when it doesn't tickle our fancy.

That said, I'd love a Carbon Bow that's actually light weight and has a thin grip.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

If they put the thinner grip on their carbon bow it will be a winner.
The 33"/335 sounds very interesting. After all, a 335 PSE is most other manufacturers 345+ LOL.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

tialloydragon said:


> I think the bow companies should take a few years off and sell their current lines while they turn their engineers loose on research and development.
> 
> We can't keep expecting something revolutionary to come out every year and then complain about it when it doesn't tickle our fancy.
> 
> ...


Wishful thinking but they’d all have to agree to do it and that will never happen. And if one company went on own and did it they would lose a ton of revenue to the competition who doesn’t. It’s a cycle the manufacturers created long ago that they can’t get out of.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> If they put the thinner grip on their carbon bow it will be a winner.
> The 33"/335 sounds very interesting. After all, a 335 PSE is most other manufacturers 345+ LOL.


Very true! People also seem to forget that PSE offers different mods as well which increase speed over the HL mods. Both the LL and FL mods will get more speed. Haven’t shot a PSE yet that wasn’t at least within a few FPS of adjusted IBO at my shorter 28.25” DL which is impressive.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

33” 335 Ibo peaks interest. I’m over anything under 32”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragginbeard (Dec 15, 2011)

The Fusion camo looks awesome on them.


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Dragginbeard said:


> The Fusion camo looks awesome on them.


Let’s see some pics [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

frankie_rizzo said:


> Dragginbeard said:
> 
> 
> > The Fusion camo looks awesome on them.
> ...


 x2 🙂


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

let's see some pics !&#55357;&#56839;


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yep, where's the pictures?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Gotta wait on those.....


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

BucksnBass525 said:


> If they put the thinner grip on their carbon bow it will be a winner.
> The 33"/335 sounds very interesting. After all, a 335 PSE is most other manufacturers 345+ LOL.


Agree, those are the perfect specs for a hunting bow imo. If the grip on the carbon is close to their aluminum models I will be very interested. People get way to hung up on IBO, 335 fps is about all your going to get out of a bow with a 6.5" - 7" brace and still have a good draw cycle. 

I like the fact that PSE is keeping the bows pretty much the same and trying to perfect an already great shooting bow. Can't wait to see the bows!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The grip on the new EVO (aluminum bows) looks to be the same as that on the Centrix target bows, softer rubber. Slightly harder feeling rubber then the older Hoyt grips.


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

Tagged.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> The grip on the new EVO (aluminum bows) looks to be the same as that on the Centrix target bows, softer rubber. Slightly harder feeling rubber then the older Hoyt grips.


This is music to my ears. I was not a fan of the evolve grip.


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

I didn't care for the Evolve grip either


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

There’s pics of them on Facebook


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

That new rubber grip option is not for me ! Hated it , who at pse came up with that !


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

cmd242 said:


> There’s pics of them on Facebook


Post em up for us none FB users please

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

sgrappone said:


> Post em up for us none FB users please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don’t want to be that guy. I’m sure someone else will though


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

sgrappone said:


> Post em up for us none FB users please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They were deleted anyway


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

cmd242 said:


> They were deleted anyway


WTH? Nonsense. I'm excited about the Fusion camo and the carbon option.


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

sgrappone said:


> WTH? Nonsense. I'm excited about the Fusion camo and the carbon option.


I saved the pictures. I’ll send them to someone but I don’t want to be the to post them.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Still no pics? Seriously?!?!?


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

cmd242 said:


> I saved the pictures. I’ll send them to someone but I don’t want to be the to post them.


Any bow in the pics other than the EVO?


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

PT1911 said:


> Any bow in the pics other than the EVO?


Nope


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

cmd242 said:


> sgrappone said:
> 
> 
> > WTH? Nonsense. I'm excited about the Fusion camo and the carbon option.
> ...


send em to me. I just wanna see them i dont care about posting them


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Which cam is on this new bow, SE OR EC?


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Fusion camo looks nice on the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

man still no pictures?!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

so tomorrow at noon I guess......didn't they have FUSION camo in 2019 ?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

If they changed the grip on the carbon I'm getting one !


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

they did ^^^^^ post pictures when you get it


----------



## bow shooter (Jan 8, 2009)

When I first picked the carbon riser bow up this year I didn’t like the feel of the grip. 
But actually shooting it I kinda liked it. It’s a sweet shooting bow in my opinion. With the carbon riser they keep it a little bulky for strength


----------



## EODBrad (Sep 30, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

bigbucks170 said:


> so tomorrow at noon I guess......didn't they have FUSION camo in 2019 ?


they had kolorfusion process. I think everyone is referring to first lite's fusion camo


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

https://youtu.be/M6m_oDxDCVk

https://youtu.be/uZytyoIkWag


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

BuLzEyE said:


> they had kolorfusion process. I think everyone is referring to first lite's fusion camo


haha Thanks I was lost ....got it


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr (Feb 17, 2011)

Whoops somebody in trouble, it's the 33 I want anyway


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Mike’s is one of my “go to” for early releases. He did the same with Bear. He gets those videos out quick.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

BeastofEast said:


> https://youtu.be/M6m_oDxDCVk
> 
> https://youtu.be/uZytyoIkWag


Nice find, thanks he has one on the 33 also.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

That Carbon Air Stealth Mach 1 looks really nice.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Carbon Mach 1 looks great! Coming in above 340ibo adjusted.


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep..I wonder is PSE is continuing their SE cam?...If they are then Mikes test would maybe be 296ish..WOW..Just guessing of course..


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

They have the 33 video up as well now too. At 70/29in I am not too concerned at the lack of speed on this one (7in brace and 322IBO, but it will be interesting to see how they market spin that during the release tomorrow). 
I have written before that I am almost as interested in the business side of archery as in archery itself. I love the way the different companies market and spin things and how it plays off of or against other companies. Guess I am weird like that. Must be what draws me to politics as well.


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Didn’t know they were making a 35 option as well.


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

The new bowtechs and xpedition are something amazing for 2020 I can say that! 

Mathews 2020 release is going to be very very very unique! 

Excited when they come out even though I can’t shoot them it’s good to see the pics and see the products before hand! 😉🙈. 



Going to be good to see the trump train whistling by the whistler blower.

Leave are gonna turn red in 2019 and 2020 USA will turn red at the polls!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

The carbon is much more impressive than the aluminum. Frankly I like the looks and performance of the Evoke better.

The good news for the PSE’s is they are hitting good speed. The bad news is that the Bear bows he reviewed on the same equipment are falling well short of advertised speeds and we now have a point of comparison so we know his chrono isn’t just slow.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

He mentioned the nxt 35 will be offered with the SE Cam


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

BottomLand54 said:


> The new bowtechs and xpedition are something amazing for 2020 I can say that!
> 
> Mathews 2020 release is going to be very very very unique!
> 
> ...


Hey BL54, have you seen the new Hoyts?? Just curious because you seem to have some good inside Intel! Thanks.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Feel and tuning are going to be the big buzzwords this year, along with a continuing trend in high letoff (that I like). The new Bowtechs will be slower then the SR6 but have some good features too.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Not too bad. Between them and the bear this yesr though based on specs and looks id have to go with the bear. Plus price. Bears is 200 cheaper than the pse


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

BottomLand54 said:


> The new bowtechs and xpedition are something amazing for 2020 I can say that!
> 
> Mathews 2020 release is going to be very very very unique!
> 
> ...


 have you heard when the xpediitions release date is? Dont really care about the bowtechs


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Are they keeping the xpedite or they coming out with a new speed bow?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I’d be interested in the Stealth if they have truly made it have less kick. Had the Carbon Air with hybrid cams and loved everything except the amount of stabs I had to run to calm it down. The others, meh..not sure why they wouldn’t offer a 6” brace aluminum that still had the speed.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> BottomLand54 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey BL54, have you seen the new Hoyts?? Just curious because you seem to have some good inside Intel! Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

4IDARCHER said:


> Feel and tuning are going to be the big buzzwords this year, along with a continuing trend in high letoff (that I like). The new Bowtechs will be slower then the SR6 but have some good features too.


So what you are saying is that elite was WAY ahead of its time with easy draw cycles, huge dwell zones and very moderate speeds? They started it but unfortunately for them they haven’t quite kept up after ownership and management changes and others are now perfecting it and stealing those customers from them.

I think this trend has been there for several years. I don’t know that they needed to take it quite as far as they are because I think they still need some speedier offerings for some folks but overall I also think it’s a good trend. It will be interesting to see what Mathews does because they haven’t moved on that front at all with the Vertix being one of the stiffest drawing bows of 2019 (and the Traverse not far behind).


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Predator said:


> NCAVI8TOR said:
> 
> 
> > Some people like to act like they know a lot more than they do. The Mathews release is locked down tighter than Fort Knox and the VERY few people who do know don’t even tell people they know and certainly don’t do it on social media.
> ...


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Predator said:


> So what you are saying is that elite was WAY ahead of its time with easy draw cycles, huge dwell zones and very moderate speeds? They started it but unfortunately for them they haven’t quite kept up after ownership and management changes and others are now perfecting it and stealing those customers from them.
> 
> I think this trend has been there for several years. I don’t know that they needed to take it quite as far as they are because I think they still need some speedier offerings for some folks but overall I also think it’s a good trend. It will be interesting to see what Mathews does because they haven’t moved on that front at all with the Vertix being one of the stiffest drawing bows of 2019 (and the Traverse not far behind).


I think it is more of the time has caught up with Elite (and Bowhunters). The population of Bowhunters is aging and MOST of the bowhunting community mirrors the general population and not even trying to stay fit. (I can’t be too critical here I guess as the military has started age me a bit and I am considered “Army Old” even in my early 40’s. If you CAN’T have speed no matter what due to aging or fitness then the companies must respond with tuning and ease of draw and valley. This is the way the industry has been moving lately, which is hard because it plays directly into crossbow sales.
The newer individuals who are taking up bowhunting (the ones that can resist the instant gratification of crossbows) are being taught by those that prioritize draw and hold so it continues as a trend (for now).


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

500 fps said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > That's hilarious....but too true.
> ...


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Predator said:


> NCAVI8TOR said:
> 
> 
> > Some people like to act like they know a lot more than they do. The Mathews release is locked down tighter than Fort Knox and the VERY few people who do know don’t even tell people they know and certainly don’t do it on social media.
> ...


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

Moose39x said:


> BottomLand54 said:
> 
> 
> > The new bowtechs and xpedition are something amazing for 2020 I can say that!
> ...


All I can say is y’all will be blown away by xpedition this year!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Rumor is there will be a bit of "Sticker Shock" at both the Hoyt and Bowtech camps.
I am most interested in Elite, PSE and Xpedition this year.


----------



## olyalcon (Sep 27, 2013)

BottomLand54 said:


> All I can say is y’all will be blown away by xpedition this year!


only hunting bows or even something for target? thanks


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like Mike's Archery got ahead of the release. No longer viewable on YouTube 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

I am not allowed to go into details but this is some hints.

Y’all asked for color fusion and a finish as good as prime and Bowtech on Mathews just keep your eyes open.

You asked for a Mathews that was at least 3.9-4 lbs that met its speed without being 1/4-1/2” too long in draw. Keep your eyes open.


You asked for dead lock cam technology on a sr6 riser that would produce a smooth draw and maintain speed. Keep your eyes open.

You asked for a Hoyt bow that’s totally tunable, stays in tune, doesn’t have riser issues, and is affordable with new advanced technology, keep your eyes open.


Many asked for a prime that draw length could be changed without cams being changed. Keep your eyes open.


And many asked for. 33” axle to axle bow with a 6.5-7” brace that is smooth as silk, quite as a mouse, fast as a cheeta, keep your eyes open. 

Many have asked about better customer service, Better price points, better dealer support. Keep your eyes open! 

That’s as far as we’ll will make it. No more questions answered! 

The target market will see some brand new additions and upgrades this year as well.

Everything is going to stay about where it is in speed some may drop a little bit meet actual ibo. You will see smoother bows, whiter bows, bows with longer axle to axle sand larger brace heights. You will see better finishes, new technology, all within the same price, manufacture are also striving to create a more price point bow for someone who wants a high end bow under 700.00.


Don’t sent me any pms or text I will not tell you anything else. Just keep your eyes open and waiting and get excited about what the future holds.


Also I believe trump will be your president so enjoy that as well! Hopefully pelosi And shumer will be gone just like rough draw cycles and Mathews finish on their bows!


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

BottomLand54 said:


> All I can say is y’all will be blown away by xpedition this year!


not if they are stiff up front like they have always been. i had a X6 and it was a screamer, but man it was stiff, fun to shoot, but i just didn't enjoy drawing that bow at all.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

BottomLand54 said:


> I am not allowed to go into details but this is some hints.
> 
> Y’all asked for color fusion and a finish as good as prime and Bowtech on Mathews just keep your eyes open.
> 
> ...


You could have said "I believe" before every one of your PREDICTIONS, after all your entire post is purely speculation. That said I bet you are at least 50% correct across the board. LOL.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

His Bowtech one is right on.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I would have never guessed BT would continue that technology into their hunting line-up....................


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

BucksnBass525 said:


> BottomLand54 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not allowed to go into details but this is some hints.
> ...


Toyota is also coming out with a full size diesel truck!

Ford will have the bronco back.

And glory to God cry baby Democrat’s will still be crying! Haha


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

what were the specs on the carbon bow ? i was gonna watch it again this morning but they have gotten pulled down. lol
all i remember was 60#, 29", 400 grain arrow is what he shot in the 3 that i watched.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

BottomLand54 said:


> Toyota is also coming out with a full size diesel truck!


that is great, i wonder if they will ever make a diesel for the tacoma, they have for years overseas but they call it the hilux.
i had a 2008 tacoma i put 200,000 miles on with no issues, now have a tundra. those trucks just are just so dependable, will probly always have a toyota truck.


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

The new Evo NXT lineup doesn't look much diferent from Evolve/Evoke (which isn't bad, both were excellent), but I guess it will increase a lot the profit x bow, since (seems that) lacks cages in the riser which means less material and substatianlly less manufacturing costs. I wonder if they'll keep the same prices or push more aggressively in that front...


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

4IDARCHER said:


> His Bowtech one is right on.


I predicted/knew that long, long ago. Anyone could have predicted that. Maybe the most obvious thing in all of archery this past year.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BottomLand54 said:


> I am not allowed to go into details but this is some hints.
> 
> Y’all asked for color fusion and a finish as good as prime and Bowtech on Mathews just keep your eyes open.
> 
> ...


All a bunch of largely generic crap and if we keep our eyes open and half of this comes true does that mean you have inside knowledge on every one of these situations. Sorry, but zero chance you do.

And your overconfidence in Trump (who is a nutjob that's trying to get himself kicked out of office - and this coming from a lifelong conservative republican) convinces me you are full of it. LOL!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

BottomLand54 said:


> Toyota is also coming out with a full size diesel truck!
> 
> Ford will have the bronco back.
> 
> And glory to God cry baby Democrat’s will still be crying! Haha



At least you have a sense of humor BL!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Buran said:


> The new Evo NXT lineup doesn't look much diferent from Evolve/Evoke (which isn't bad, both were excellent), but I guess it will increase a lot the profit x bow, since (seems that) lacks cages in the riser which means less material and substatianlly less manufacturing costs. I wonder if they'll keep the same prices or push more aggressively in that front...


I noticed that too.  The PSE release looked like a cost savings measure...period. They see the slowing in the economy, know bow purchases are going to drop over the next couple of years and are therefore reducing costs in an attempt to maintain margins. Smart business but doesn't provide the consumer with an upgrade at all - actually a downgrade.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

disappointed for the first time in a long time ....PSE Experience the Performance ..has turned into PSE experience the draw cycle
seems what ever sells the most all companies scramble to make the same bow ...Jeep wanglers sell very well and hold their value 
you don't see all the auto makers scrambling to make a Jeep ...Ford focus sells more and easier to drive than Ferrari you don't see
Ferrari scrambling to make a Focus ...loyalty will be gone if they all feel and shoot the same


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

new grips are something to get excited about, the ECS cams are boasted as one of, if not the best. The main gripe with any of the recent PSE's, especially the Carbon bows, and Evolves, has been the grips.


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

V-TRAIN said:


> BottomLand54 said:
> 
> 
> > Toyota is also coming out with a full size diesel truck!
> ...


They good and pull like a pack of mules!


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

BottomLand54 said:


> Toyota is also coming out with a full size diesel truck!
> 
> Ford will have the bronco back.
> 
> And glory to God cry baby Democrat’s will still be crying! Haha


I can promise you toyota will not have a diesel..


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

bigbucks170 said:


> disappointed for the first time in a long time ....PSE Experience the Performance ..has turned into PSE experience the draw cycle
> seems what ever sells the most all companies scramble to make the same bow ...Jeep wanglers sell very well and hold their value
> you don't see all the auto makers scrambling to make a Jeep ...Ford focus sells more and easier to drive than Ferrari you don't see
> Ferrari scrambling to make a Focus ...loyalty will be gone if they all feel and shoot the same


I thought ford dropped on their car lines? 

Maybe Ferrari will sale more then the focus now?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

V-TRAIN said:


> what were the specs on the carbon bow ? i was gonna watch it again this morning but they have gotten pulled down. lol
> all i remember was 60#, 29", 400 grain arrow is what he shot in the 3 that i watched.


From what I remember 335 ibo, 6 1/8 brace, 3.5 lbs, 32” ata. Believe it shot that arrow 286. I know I threw the numbers in a calculator and they came out dead on 335. Then again that was early this morning I might have forgotten everything : /

It was the only bow in their pro series that had decent speed, the others were woefully slow. Did not look at mid series lineup, he had them on there too. Did have a kids bow with Evolve cams on it..


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

BottomLand54 said:


> I thought ford dropped on their car lines?
> 
> Maybe Ferrari will sale more then the focus now?


what about Jeep Wrangler ? is Toyota making one? top off door off


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

bigbucks170 said:


> what about Jeep Wrangler ? is Toyota making one? top off door off


Toyota makes a fine truck, if you can keep the frame from rusting and don’t mind meh gas mileage.


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

I was told $1099 for the Evo, may have to take a serious look at the new Bear bows.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> Toyota makes a fine truck, if you can keep the frame from rusting and don’t mind meh gas mileage.


This is true, same for Dodge. Good LEASE vehicles.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> From what I remember 335 ibo, 6 1/8 brace, 3.5 lbs, 32” ata. Believe it shot that arrow 286. I know I threw the numbers in a calculator and they came out dead on 335. Then again that was early this morning I might have forgotten everything : /
> 
> It was the only bow in their pro series that had decent speed, the others were woefully slow. Did not look at mid series lineup, he had them on there too. Did have a kids bow with Evolve cams on it..


k, thanks 
i am not interested in that one then want more brace. 
i was able to to pluck two 2017 carbon air ecs bows out of the classifieds this year (a 34 & a 32) for $1,000 combined total. 
i am thoroughly pleased with them for the 1/3 the price of new one and faster.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

....well a speed bow may be coming, today or later on. We don’t know.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I will eat crow ^^^ and hoping too


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a feeling they have something else to show for their 50th anniversary 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

yep, and if you like speed you will love it.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

BucksnBass525 said:


> yep, and if you like speed you will love it.


Now I'm excited. Give me a 350fps version of the mach 1 and take my $

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

What's everyone's thoughts on the high end kids bow? Do you think many people will pay $1,000 for a bow for their kid?


----------



## wrpiff93 (Aug 21, 2019)

Interested!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

Obsession has a 425 FPS bow being released!


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

BottomLand54 said:


> Obsession has a 425 FPS bow being released!


Yeah right [emoji849]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

BottomLand54 said:


> Obsession has a 425 FPS bow being released!


Just because you now shoot a xbow doesn’t make this one a “bow”.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

rsk76 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the high end kids bow? Do you think many people will pay $1,000 for a bow for their kid?


what model ?


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

bigbucks170 said:


> what model ?


Don't remember the name, but it was reviewed on Mike's Archery youtube channel before the Pse vids were pulled.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

rsk76 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the high end kids bow? Do you think many people will pay $1,000 for a bow for their kid?


That looked like a sweet bow. He shot a 400gr at 240 out of it set at 26” and 50# I believe. Great high performance offering for youth or ladies!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

BucksnBass525 said:


> This is true, same for Dodge. Good LEASE vehicles.


My ram 1500 with the 5.7L hemi gets better mileage than any other V8 truck out there and equal mileage to what my tacoma got....


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

No it doesn't.


----------



## khlessy93 (Oct 1, 2019)

I have to agree with that statement!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Where’s the bows at ?????


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

Doebuster said:


> Where’s the bows at ?????


Coming soon!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Let’s see the new pse carbon ! All I’ve seen so far is a conversation about gas mileage of a dodge truck snd comments about trump and other bow releases ! Lol


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Doebuster said:


> Let’s see the new pse carbon ! All I’ve seen so far is a conversation about gas mileage of a dodge truck snd comments about trump and other bow releases ! Lol


I like the way you think. Lmao

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

The headline is misleading. The bows look no cooler than the Evokes and the specs aren’t impressive either. I’m hoping they have more than what I’ve seen so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

shootstraight said:


> BottomLand54 said:
> 
> 
> > Obsession has a 425 FPS bow being released!
> ...


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

soooo

its mountain time...

nothing...


----------



## Errorhead (Oct 18, 2017)

They must be at lunch?


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

This is every year


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

cornfuzed said:


> soooo
> 
> its mountain time...
> 
> ...


3 pm eastern time is the release


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

BucksnBass525 said:


> No it doesn't.


My 2009 ram got 19-21 mpg on the highway factory, my 2008 tacoma got 18-20 factory. Ram with 35" mud tires gets 15-16 highway, my tacoma with 33" AT's got 15-16 highway. Daily they both got about 14. Same fuel, same roads. Either way both great trucks. Both equally as reliable. Put a trans in the tacoma at 110k, put shift solenoids in ram trans at 155k, ram has a few minor interior issues that the tacoma didn't but the tacoma has cheap looking and basic interior with way less features to go wrong too. Only got rid of the Tacoma due to the seats killing my hip on long road trips to shoots, hunting, and to see family out of state. Anyways back to the topic and bring on the new PSE's.


----------



## nvhunter82 (Sep 21, 2017)

rsk76 said:


> 3 pm eastern time is the release


The website says noon mountain time, which is 2pm eastern.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

weeelll it's well past noon in Arizona!


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> weeelll it's well past noon in Arizona!
> 
> View attachment 6944159


Nope 12 more minutes.


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

Lol. It’s 11:48 in Arizona. I know, I know, the way we do time in AZ is different than 49 states. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

They are mountain time but don't observe Daylight savings time so it is currently the same time as the Pacific until daylight savings times end and they go back to Mountain time.


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Hopefully their bows are faster than their release time!


hahahahahaa


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

57Loader said:


> Lol. It’s 11:48 in Arizona. I know, I know, the way we do time in AZ is different than 49 states.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was kind of wondering if that was the case. :dontknow:


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, NOW it’s past 12PM Arizona Mountain Time and nothing is happening. You all have legitimate excuses to freak out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Haha. So the new PSEs are already slow??


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

This is nothing new in AZ, we do this every year with the draw results too. The excitement is almost unbearable, then hours late the results come out and I go to a corner to cry myself to sleep realizing I’ll be doing a lot of fishing for another year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

They up..on Fb


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

That reveal was lame


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

website is working


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

cmd242 said:


> That reveal was lame


YES!! 50 years and that’s it? They’ve gotta have more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Am I reading the carbon air EM specs right? 5 3/16 brace only 301-309 fps?


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

the FB post was pretty short.

but i found this.

posted yesterday.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvRnsicD3HttfwT6PtM60tjW2vrqsJeXF


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

The bows are on their website now. 

I thought caged risers were the best things ever and provided better accuracy due to stiffness...now there are no caged risers in the lineup at all. The archery world has told us lies!


----------



## carletes47 (Feb 10, 2010)

close your mouth that I like too


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Think they have some typos on the mass weights LOL. Scratch that, they have typos everywhere.


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

carletes47 said:


> where are they?


http://www.psearchery.com/new-this-year/


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Website is updated with all the new bows. I was expecting a lot more


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

I was really hoping for a great 33” ata bow the evo peaks my interest but I will not be going to my bow shop tonight and throwing money at them.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

fountain said:


> The bows are on their website now.
> 
> I thought caged risers were the best things ever and provided better accuracy due to stiffness...now there are no caged risers in the lineup at all. The archery world has told us lies!


No, they weren’t lying to you. PSE going away from them is a cost savings measure. They are focused on margin management more than they are getting you the best possible bow.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

I beleive they got it backwards...all the target bows have better specs..they have longer ata, more brace height and are all faster.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

brokenlittleman said:


> Think they have some typos on the mass weights LOL. Scratch that, they have typos everywhere.


No kidding. Not sure they could have been less prepared by the looks of things. Guessing these are the correct specs. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll have to say, its hard to improve on the original evolve series and its showing this year. We've all asked just how far can bows go and what more can they do to improve them...well, we may have a hint towards the answer. The original evolve cam/bows were and still are pretty nice.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

This to me is quite confusing, seems like a large step backwards from last year. If someone wants smoother take a couple pounds out of last years bow and you have same speed with a better riser etc.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

So much for their 50th anniversary celebration. I believe they're going to feel this one. I know everyone isn't after speed but when you compare specs of others and the speeds they're getting, this is going to be a tough sell.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Clearly states that there is more to come


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm not letting go of my CA 34 or my Evolve 35 any time soon. As far as these new offerings going backwards or not lets wait and shoot them before we cast judgement on that. As far as caged risers being better the only thing most would notice is the weight difference. 99.9 % of us wouldn't notice any accuracy or torque difference at all.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

southgaboy said:


> Clearly states that there is more to come
> 
> View attachment 6944205


I sure hope so

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> This to me is quite confusing, seems like a large step backwards from last year. If someone wants smoother take a couple pounds out of last years bow and you have same speed with a better riser etc.


i think it is several large steps, cause the the Evolve bows (2017 & 2018) out preformed the the Evoke (2019), now the 2020 is down from the Evoke.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

:yawn: :asleep:


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

southgaboy said:


> Clearly states that there is more to come
> 
> View attachment 6944205


Nice catch. I didn’t see that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

even though its fun to see new eq come out...this one appears to be a dud...


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Not too impressed thus far. Wonder if the stuff to come later is gonna be a huge suprise or just some x bow and bow/firearm accessories.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Well let’s see what else they bring later today and through the week! 

However, it’s clear they are going for comfort and “dead in the hand” ( I hate that phrase!) with the NXT bows. I’m sure they will be sweet shooting as well. But, yeah the target line is looking pretty good for hunting! My 70# Supra Focus is the best bow I’ve shot and hits a true adjusted IBO of 330-332fps. And it’s 37” ATA 7” BH and 4.7lbs....


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

At first glance it looks like they went with slower speeds, and back to a more simple riser design. As was previously mentioned. That would certainly be a cost driven measure.
It certainly simplifies the machining process if they do away with caged risers.

To bad. I really like the caged riser.

They gave up a lot and are now highlighting 
Dead in hand feel and quiet.

Were those really the 2 most important characteristics that customers wanted??


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I saw everything on YouTube last night before it was taken down. Glad I did so I don't have to sit through all the PSE Infomercials while they trickle them out one at a time. The most impressive one was the new $1100 kid's/women's bow that goes up to 26" DL. Only a couple of their bows were around 6" BH, including the new Kid's bow at 6-1/8" brace height as well as the Carbon Stealth Mach1 and EVO NXT 31. Most of the others are 7" BH or more. I think the There was one that was 6-1/2" BH, either the Brute or the Drive, can't remember.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Pullmyfinger said:


> At first glance it looks like they went with slower speeds, and back to a more simple riser design. As was previously mentioned. *That would certainly be a cost driven measure*.
> It certainly simplifies the machining process if they do away with caged risers.
> 
> To bad. I really like the caged riser.
> ...


 Maybe Dave is making a lot of money and they have to recoup it somewhere.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

sneak1413 said:


> My 2009 ram got 19-21 mpg on the highway factory, my 2008 tacoma got 18-20 factory. Ram with 35" mud tires gets 15-16 highway, my tacoma with 33" AT's got 15-16 highway. Daily they both got about 14. Same fuel, same roads. Either way both great trucks. Both equally as reliable. Put a trans in the tacoma at 110k, put shift solenoids in ram trans at 155k, ram has a few minor interior issues that the tacoma didn't but the tacoma has cheap looking and basic interior with way less features to go wrong too. Only got rid of the Tacoma due to the seats killing my hip on long road trips to shoots, hunting, and to see family out of state. Anyways back to the topic and bring on the new PSE's.


I was curious when you had the mpg claim. Glad to see my Silverado has that beat, as well as hp and torque 

Gotta say also, and I am a PSE fan, fusion looks like crap on the carbon bow. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Well that was disappointing ! Looks like carbon air stealth has the best specs ! And that’s last yrs bow !


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope they got something else coming out !


----------



## favoriteflannel (Apr 21, 2019)

As for waiting for other new releases, I never was good at holding my breath.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Doebuster said:


> I hope they got something else coming out !


Hope so. That was pretty disappointing. Thought the Evoke 35 last year was pretty sweet. 2020 Evo's are slow and heavy.


----------



## Longbow_7 (Aug 29, 2008)

Man I'm looking for something to upgrade to but nothing so far interests me. I'll keep shooting my Omen Max for now.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

They went the way of Mathews and the NoCam. Can't say I saw that coming. Zero interest from me.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

30.5 inch ata. 329fps 4.3 pounds..... Is this a pse or a ritual 30


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

shootstraight said:


> This to me is quite confusing, seems like a large step backwards from last year. If someone wants smoother take a couple pounds out of last years bow and you have same speed with a better riser etc.


Agree completely. 329 is the highest IBO listed? Seriously? There may be a few more to come but I suspect the flagship pro series bows are out and this is what we have.

Big step backwards IMO. I’d buy more evoke 10 times over again before buying any of these. The good news in that reality is that I won’t be tempted to spend more money on the PSE brand this year. Now just have to see what the other brands come out with.


----------



## 98k (Nov 1, 2017)

Heavier and slower. Sweet. 

The Drive 3B XL looks like the best thing going on paper besides the new carbon


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is reading like a 2016-2019 Hoyt release thread.. :tongue:


----------



## robertsonr (Dec 17, 2009)

The expedite was futuristic compared to these.


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

on the other hand... that new Bear Bow looked good


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Might have to go back to antiques. Anyone have an 80# insanity they’d like to part with? Best bow I ever owned. I miss the bows of the late 2000’s-early 2010’s. 

I’m sure these bows are fine. They all are. But it seems like the trend is towards mini indoor bows. Having a couple burners in the lineup-like a 32” and 35” that don’t weigh almost 5#-would be nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwVaHntr (Jan 5, 2019)

IVhunter said:


> Well let’s see what else they bring later today and through the week!
> 
> However, it’s clear they are going for comfort and “dead in the hand” ( I hate that phrase!) with the NXT bows. I’m sure they will be sweet shooting as well. But, yeah the target line is looking pretty good for hunting! My 70# Supra Focus is the best bow I’ve shot and hits a true adjusted IBO of 330-332fps. And it’s 37” ATA 7” BH and 4.7lbs....


Yeah the new Focus XL EM gets my money


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

iceman14 said:


> Might have to go back to antiques. Anyone have an 80# insanity they’d like to part with? Best bow I ever owned. I miss the bows of the late 2000’s-early 2010’s.
> 
> I’m sure these bows are fine. They all are. But it seems like the trend is towards mini indoor bows. Having a couple burners in the lineup-like a 32” and 35” that don’t weigh almost 5#-would be nice.
> 
> ...


Love my 80lb insanity. Fast, smooth, and very accurate.


----------



## Halpenny (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow a lot of hate for something none of you have shot yet. Think of all of the bows that flame 340 that actually get these speeds. PSE has always been up front about speeds. Speed sure is nice but save the hate until you have tried them. Also what let off are these speeds tested at?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

They will drop 2 more later this week, don't get too upset just yet........


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

I like PSE. I get the feeling that most others that are posting feel the same way.
However, comparing this year's lineup to the previous couple of years, they seem to be lacking.

There doesn't appear to be anything in the same class as my Xpedite that would make me want to open my wallet.
Even my mid-range Drive 3B seems more interesting than the current models.

No hate.....there isn't anything that really stands out.
In a field filled with good choices among various brands, standing out is exactly what their product manager(s) needed to do.

Did they succeed?
Perhaps the end of this week will reveal something. It would be good to see an Xpedite-like model.

I think the 2019 Evoke models are looking even more attractive.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Halpenny (Dec 1, 2014)

My only issue is that this is what people asked for personally I like a bow that ibo's from 335-340 however when elite was preaching shootabilty pse was preaching speed. Everybody complained (except for a few of us) for pse to be more "shootable" now that they are everyone is wanting speed. I have yet to see a truly shootable fast bow with large brace heights. In reality people need to let bow companies be themselves and these companies need to quit giving in. I never asked for PSE to be Elite or Hoyt to be Mathews. At the end of the day we need to except decisions and pick what is best for us. And in the end everyone will pick what they want so I don't know what I'm renting for. Let sales speak for themselves.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Halpenny said:


> Wow a lot of hate for something none of you have shot yet. Think of all of the bows that flame 340 that actually get these speeds. PSE has always been up front about speeds. Speed sure is nice but save the hate until you have tried them. Also what let off are these speeds tested at?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have shot both the 30 and the 33.
I didn’t weigh either, but the 30 was set at 28.5 and the 33 was at 29. Both 70lb.
The arrow weighed 459.3gr
The 30 shot 282
The 33 shot 274

Again I didn’t put either on the scale so there could easily be a couple of pounds of difference. Not pulled smooth with the 33 pulling really, really smooth (as it should given it’s specs)
Like I said when I started this thread. These bows look awesome in fusion, and I like the no-cage look. I also think the no-cage did save some on machining cost. Performance was less then stellar but still will absolutely get the job done.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

They did seem quiet too and not much of any vibe.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

I agree with you on that point. Let the sales speak for themselves.
It would appear that what the majority of customers have asked of PSE is to create a bow with reduced hand shock, a dead-in-hand feel, and more quiet than previous models.

If that is true, then it looks like PSE has delivered.
Apparantely customers have also indicated they do not like caged risers.

As a point of comparison: 
Would most people buy a 2019 Evoke 31 or a 2020 EVO NXT 31?

My guess is that perhaps sales of Evoke models did not hit expectations.


----------



## Halpenny (Dec 1, 2014)

I personally liked the caged riser. PJ Reilly who is in the business of selling bows said it had something to do with the too heaviness of the evoke. 

Personally not completely sold on any of these. Cutting corners? maybe? Can't wait to give them a fair shake.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> I have shot both the 30 and the 33.
> I didn’t weigh either, but the 30 was set at 28.5 and the 33 was at 29. Both 70lb.
> The arrow weighed 459.3gr
> The 30 shot 282
> ...


So both well above their IBO speeds assuming 70#. The 30 is closer to 340fps... so we’ll see what other real world speeds are going to come in at on the bows, but those numbers aren’t bad at all


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

Pullmyfinger said:


> Apparantely customers have also indicated they do not like caged risers.
> 
> As a point of comparison:
> Would most people buy a 2019 Evoke 31 or a 2020 EVO NXT 31?


 Cages do add structural stiffness while reducing mass, at the price of more complexity and more cost to manufacturing. At the review of the PSE Perform X (or the Supra Focus?) in Archery Supplies Stephen said that machining the riser of the Perform X was x4 times longer than making the riser of the Supra Focus, which makes sense. You need larger ingots to carve the shapes of a single block caged riser and takes more time and energy to do the task. I don't believe the argument about going uncaged to change the balance; as I expressed I think that is a simple change which cuts the cost and complexity of cnc the riser. But to compensate the stifness they added mass, so now they are in the similar weight numbers as the past Maathews, which were oftenly shamed as "boat anchors".

The fun thing is that you don't need cages to get great stiffness while keeping the weigth low: Prime's CT series uses curves (swerve) and half cages to made extremely sturdy (seems built like a tank) while being lighter than2019 Mathew's or 2020 PSE's lineups. I don't blame PSE: in terms of business makes sense, and I'm not worried about the added weight. But since the msrp is the same I think that last year PSE's lineup offered better value than this one, and since seems that other brands are catching up (Bear's EKO cam are a great step, Bowtech will probably implement the Camlock Drive in a few bows, the Invicta is cloning some aspects of the design of the Perform X...) I would say that this year the PSE lineup seems comparetively weak.

Still, due more products will arrive and a single one doing it right is enough to validate a Brand, is not all lost. We will see...


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

good to see the change this year


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

IVhunter said:


> So both well above their IBO speeds assuming 70#. The 30 is closer to 340fps... so we’ll see what other real world speeds are going to come in at on the bows, but those numbers aren’t bad at all


Confused how you came up with both well above IBO speeds?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I like the 33” one but the 314-322 IBO seems quite slow...


----------



## Acefoxtrot (Aug 10, 2007)

Would anyone know if they will still have the beast for 2020.


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep..with all the gloom and doom coming out..I'm thinking about just keeping my 2019 35..I sure did have high hopes just yesterday though..


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

iceman14 said:


> I was curious when you had the mpg claim. Glad to see my Silverado has that beat, as well as hp and torque
> 
> Gotta say also, and I am a PSE fan, fusion looks like crap on the carbon bow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 03 and 99 silverados never broke 14.5 mpg with little tires and no, the 5.3 does not make more power. The big motor does and I have heard decent mileage out of them. I’ve owned 4 chevyvtrucks and won’t go back. I put a trans in 2/4 of them and put 7 fuel pumps in the other plus a lot of other small stuff. Not much to talk on the new PSE’s I’d rather talk truck.....slightly modified risers with the infamous evolve cams. Great bows, but not much special to discuss...


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

U need to move this post to the truck forum ! Lol


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

sneak1413 said:


> My 03 and 99 silverados never broke 14.5 mpg with little tires and no, the 5.3 does not make more power. The big motor does and I have heard decent mileage out of them. I’ve owned 4 chevyvtrucks and won’t go back. I put a trans in 2/4 of them and put 7 fuel pumps in the other plus a lot of other small stuff. Not much to talk on the new PSE’s I’d rather talk truck.....slightly modified risers with the infamous evolve cams. Great bows, but not much special to discuss...


Yea the 6.2. Averages 18.5 and 22 going down the highway. I’ll never own another 5.3. I had a 99 and 06 and same thing, 14 all the time. These 6.2’s are incredible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Buran said:


> *Cages do add structural stiffness while reducing mass, at the price of more complexity and more cost to manufacturing. *At the review of the PSE Perform X (or the Supra Focus?) in Archery Supplies Stephen said that machining the riser of the Perform X was x4 times longer than making the riser of the Supra Focus, which makes sense. *You need larger ingots to carve the shapes of a single block caged riser and takes more time and energy to do the task*. I don't believe the argument about going uncaged to change the balance; *as I expressed I think that is a simple change which cuts the cost and complexity of cnc the riser. *But to compensate the stifness they added mass, so now they are in the similar weight numbers as the past Maathews, which were oftenly shamed as "boat anchors".
> 
> The fun thing is that you don't need cages to get great stiffness while keeping the weigth low: Prime's CT series uses curves (swerve) and half cages to made extremely sturdy (seems built like a tank) while being lighter than2019 Mathew's or 2020 PSE's lineups. I don't blame PSE: in terms of business makes sense, and I'm not worried about the added weight. But since the msrp is the same I think that last year PSE's lineup offered better value than this one, and since seems that other brands are catching up (Bear's EKO cam are a great step, Bowtech will probably implement the Camlock Drive in a few bows, the Invicta is cloning some aspects of the design of the Perform X...) I would say that this year the PSE lineup seems comparetively weak.
> 
> Still, due more products will arrive and a single one doing it right is enough to validate a Brand, is not all lost. We will see...


I was a machinist for 16 years, before moving into another area of aviation.
I agree with you, it is simply to cut cost. Time of machining cycles, number of setups in order to machine the other features, additional tooling, work holding, etc. It all adds up.

To my eye, as a machinist, I love the look of the Evoke and Xpedite caged risers. I think they look great.
But consumers, will complain about "excess weight", even if it is perhaps only .2 lbs heavier than a bow without caged risers.

I am familiar with the critisism of Mathews as being boat anchors. It's pretty funny because the weight increase is negligible. However any company would be foolish to ignore the buying habits of their customer base.
People vote with their wallets, and the customer base has spoken. 
The message is clear, the majority of customers will reject your bow if you add features that increase weight by .2 lbs.

Personally, I think the Evoke risers are awesome. They look great! In tan.....they are even better.
2019 tan Evoke. That's the one.....purely from an asthetic viewpoint, as a machinist.

Given what it takes to add that feature and the MSRP of the final product. I completely understand why they stopped making them.

It saddens my metal worker heart though. Lol!


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

brokenlittleman said:


> Confused how you came up with both well above IBO speeds?


I just plugged it in ArcheryPal app... I didn’t do it by hand but it’s usually pretty good.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm sorry but a couple of things.

The customer hasn't "spoken", the manufacturer has. How has the customer spoken? I've been a customer on and off for years and I'm shooting an Evoke 31. They didn't ask my opinion nor did I see any venue for the collection of customer feedback. The evoke is caged but not heavy. To suggest that customers have rejected caged risers and a little extra weight is absurd when you consider the fact that Mathews has easily sold more caged boat anchor Vertix and Traverse bows than any of the flagships from any other brand including PSE. This move was, as indicated by numerous folks who can see the obvious, a cost savings move plain and simple. The consumer was not a driver behind this decision. Margins were and it actually make sense given the likelihood that bow sales could drop a bit in the coming years if we face economic pressure but make not mistake about the fact that the customer is getting left behind and the result is absolutely not progress.

Second, to suggest that they needed to go smoother and slower seems ridiculous to me. That's what the evolve cam already achieved a few years ago (vs the prior more aggressive speed bow offerings). I shot just about all of the top 2019s. The evoke has one of the best draw cycles out there both period and in relation to performance. At my DL the only one that probably beat it by a smidge is the Bowtech SR6. The evoke has a beautiful draw cycle, solid wall, quiet dead in the hand feel on the shot and great performance. One of the best bows of 2019 IMO. Why on earth they needed to make their bows even easier and slower is beyond me and it will unquestionably hurt sales.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

fountain said:


> In other words for the third year in a row they have made the same bow? You do seem pretty excited about the camo, so I guess that's the newest part about them?



Can you imagine what would happen if Bowtech came out with Predator original Fall Grey and Spring green not to mention ASAT? It would be game over for *everybody* but the box store X-bow Realtree junk.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I just understand there reasoning behind making them slower and deader , I didn’t think they had much vibe in them last year ! If that’s all they have there in trouble this year !


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I put a few shots through the EVO NXT 33 and 31. At first, I didn't think I would like the rubber grip. But after trying it a few times and watching the cables while at full draw, I torque the grip a little less with it on there versus the bare grip, which is nearly identical to last years models. Outside of that, I was kinda left unimpressed. Not bad bows at all, and the risers feel beefy even without the cages, but nothing really jumped out about them.

Now the other stuff:

The Evo NXT 33 has the lower front stab bushing, which I think is a neat idea. Definitely drops the center of gravity on your front bar. I didn't even pay attention to see if the 31 had the same bushing.

I'm digging the First Lite Fusion camo.

The new Stinger Max has a little more preload on the limbs, and there's a little more weight range on the bow. Otherwise besides slightly different cam, no other changes there. I was really hoping for a lighter, slimmer riser on the new model, like the previous Stinger-X.

Why is no one talking about the "Drive XL 3B" that was in the dealer preview kits? It's NOT like the Drive XL currently on the website... it's basically a hunting version of the Centrix LD (70# Mossy Oak Country). I didn't realize this until we unboxed it today to put a tag on it and put it on the rack... exact same bow as the Centrix. I'll put some time on this bow tomorrow if possible, as this is the bow I've been waiting for. Not sure what % let-off mods are on it, but PSE now has 75, 80 and 85% options on the 3B/SB, and the Centrix LD comes default with 75% mods... but since it's labeled a Drive XL, I bet it has 85% mods.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

iceman14 said:


> sneak1413 said:
> 
> 
> > My 03 and 99 silverados never broke 14.5 mpg with little tires and no, the 5.3 does not make more power. The big motor does and I have heard decent mileage out of them. I’ve owned 4 chevyvtrucks and won’t go back. I put a trans in 2/4 of them and put 7 fuel pumps in the other plus a lot of other small stuff. Not much to talk on the new PSE’s I’d rather talk truck.....slightly modified risers with the infamous evolve cams. Great bows, but not much special to discuss...
> ...


i can honestly vouch for my 5.9 magnum dodge. Averages 18mpg. Cant complain. I couldnt get my chevy to do that


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I like that all the Carbon bow's on web site say 100 % made in the USA ...lots of options in the Carbon's 32"33"34"35 ATA
2 cams ...love the short DL Option but hate that it only goes up to 60lbs .... hope there is more speed coming soon 
no more evolve adapt vapor target ...back to pro series ..I like it


----------



## Logancortez (Oct 7, 2018)

Mathews all the way


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

BottomLand54 said:


> Toyota is also coming out with a full size diesel truck!
> 
> Ford will have the bronco back.
> 
> And glory to God cry baby Democrat’s will still be crying! Haha


when is the damn ranger raptor hitting the US??!! that's what I want to know.... as of now, i'm trading my 18' taco trd for a Colorado zr2 within the year.... unless you have some better news :wink:


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Predator said:


> I'm sorry but a couple of things.
> 
> *(1.)The customer hasn't "spoken", the manufacturer has. How has the customer spoken?* I've been a customer on and off for years and I'm shooting an Evoke 31. They didn't ask my opinion nor did I see any venue for the collection of customer feedback. The evoke is caged but not heavy. * (2.) To suggest that customers have rejected caged risers and a little extra weight is absurd when you consider the fact that Mathews has easily sold more caged boat anchor Vertix and Traverse bows than any of the flagships from any other brand including PSE.*
> *(3.)* *This move was, as indicated by numerous folks who can see the obvious,* *a cost savings move plain and simple. *
> ...




Predator,

I tried to number those for clarity, otherwise I'd probably miss something.

1.) I mentioned "The customer has spoken" based on my speculation that they largely voted with their wallets. Admittedly, I can only guess on that, since I certainly haven't seen any sales numbers. I base that guess on the fact that they did away with the Evoke line after a short amount of time.

2.) I believe rejection came in the form of not enough sales to justify the additional production costs for the caged riser. The main reason I mention that is because in many threads people mention any additional weight. This criticism is frequently directed at Mathews also. It would appear that the Vertix and Traverse sell pretty well though. I recall a few threads about the Xpedite mentioning its extra weight. I think the Xpedite was pointed out as being heavy more that the Evoke models though.
Either way, I sort of picked up on the vibe that people didn't look too favorably on even .1 or .2 lbs of what is perceived as additional weight. That's not my personal view; I'm not too concerned about a minimal increase in weight.

3.) I am in agreement on that point. I previously mentioned that this is an obvious cost saving measure. However if the Xpedite and Evokes were selling like hotcakes, it's likely that PSE would've continued their run on these models.

4.) The consumer must have in some way been a driver of the decision. Admittedly this is a guess on my part, but any company is going to base their upcoming models on what consumers want. The only yardstick of what consumers want is what they are actually buying. A product manager is going to make as educated a guess as possible on this. I'm sure a major criteria for the educated guess is going to be sales. No doubt it's a complicated industry, and customer desires are a moving goal post, but sales numbers are going to be pretty important in determining what direction to go with new models.

5.) I'm not suggesting that they _need
_ to be slower or smoother. But the company seems to think that was a pretty high priority for a feature set. The main points they make in their own description of the EVO NXT 31 are * Reduced hand shock, * A true dead-in-hand feel, and * "It's the quietest bow we've ever made". Those are the 3 main point they drive home on their website when describing this model. the other models point out pretty much the same features. So, based on their own description of their new creations, these are the top 3 things that they must have concluded were most important to customers in 2020.
It doesn't seem on point to me personally, because those things aren't at the top of my list of criteria.
I think the Evoke and Xpedite are the better picks. A tan Evoke, particularly an Evoke 31 would be great to own. 

6.) I have read your posts where you have reviewed bows. Your posts stand out to me as very good. Direct, to the point, no fluff. Thank you.

This is a good thread. I am enjoying this one.

I have to say....this thread title initially came across as a "Hype Man" promotional piece. As if to say the only positive thing about the new models was the new finish. However....I have to admit, based on pictures I'm seeing it does look pretty damn good!

But........
Why PSE?? Why did you kill the Evoke and Xpedite?? 

Thanks Gents,
Mitch


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

So all we hear these days is how this sport is dying, younger generation not involved, and xbows are taking over.

You guys ever think that maybe the reason it's dying is related to the harsh draw cycles in past years trying to achieve speed? 

Have you ever watched a first timer try to pull a 50# bow that hits 340? They can't, and want no part of it. 
No wonder folks have resorted to the x bow, it won't blow their shoulder out, or rip the tendons from their elbow, to shoot 350fps.

Most are seeing these as a step backwards, they very well may be seeing it as the only way forward if there is to be a future.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

There’s nothing harsh about the Evolve cams, that’s for sure. Not much different than last year but solid nonetheless. Slight changes in small areas but that’s about it. 

Bowtech with the new cams and no need to shim will be slick on some new offerings. That will probably the most convenient breakthrough in the industry to make it easier than shimming your binary cams. 

Being fair they all shoot great with only small improvements from year to year. It’s getting old and a waste of money buying bows all the time. 

However, I still like to tinker and see how the new designs differ in tuning etc. 

Heck, we talk about wanting all these archery advancements and I’m back to a simple 2 track design lately. Really don’t desire wider limbs, pockets etc. Just a slim, well balanced bow, moderately light in mass weight and stays in tune over the long haul. Low maintenance you might say and something that can take abuse and look good after being used. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Pullmyfinger said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> But........
> ...


The expedite is still being made, and with an 80# option.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Dale_B1 said:


> Evo series is very nice. Love the grip. BUT they also are slower IBO than he Evoke or the Evolve.


most people can't shoot speed any way


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Can you imagine what would happen if Bowtech came out with Predator original Fall Grey and Spring green not to mention ASAT? It would be game over for *everybody* but the box store X-bow Realtree junk.


ASAT is already offered at an upcharge I believe from Bowtech. But a Predator Camo offering would be AMAZING


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Local shop had some of the new PSE's, looked good, like the new rubber grip. Not a huge fan of the cable guard, extreme letoff and shallow string grooves on the cams but nice looking bows. Price was right up there with the top of the line from Hoyt and Mathews. Would wait to see what other mfg's come out with before I dropped $1100 on one though.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> There’s nothing harsh about the Evolve cams, that’s for sure. Not much different than last year but solid nonetheless. Slight changes in small areas but that’s about it.
> 
> Bowtech with the new cams and no need to shim will be slick on some new offerings. That will probably the most convenient breakthrough in the industry to make it easier than shimming your binary cams.
> 
> ...


It's interesting what you have pointed out that you now look for in a bow. I feel the exact same way. Give me simple, clean lines, points well, a cam system that is not finnicky, no gimmicks or hype. 

I think that's why I actually like these 2020 models. Just time to see what they can do with some tuning 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## S.W.C. (Mar 3, 2015)

I think my evoke 31 is the smoothest shooting bow I’ve owned even better than the sr6 I just sold. I really liked the caged riser design it adds character to the bow and makes it dead in hand like Mathews bows. I can’t wait to shoot the redesigned pse carbon stealth Mach 1 bows.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Pullmyfinger said:


> [/B]
> 
> Predator,
> 
> ...


Very well thought out post and I appreciate you sharing your thoughts.

Listen, neither of us knows for sure what their sales figures have looked like over the past year, either in general or for the evoke series specifically. I would be VERY, VERY shocked if they were lower than the prior year as the 2018 lineup was weak in comparison to 2019. And, to the extent they didn't sell as many evokes as they may have planned or modeled, the question is why would that be. If true, it would likely have little to nothing to do with the design of the bow and there's nobody on the planet that will convince me the design of the 2020's alone will sell more. It could simply be that they lost more market share than they expected because 2019 was frankly a VERY strong year across most of the brands. On bow weight, I owned both an evolve 31 and an evoke 31 and noticed zero difference in weight.

It's also incredibly unusual for PSE (or others) to retire a bow only 1 year after introduction. As many of us (including the 2 of us) have concluded, the only logical reason could be costs. It may or may not have been partially informed by sales volume but clearly they are looking to slice production costs even at the expense of not fully recouping design and setup costs. That may benefit them but it doesn't benefit the consumer.

At the end of the day I firmly believe this was an answer to a problem that didn't exist for the consumer but must have been for a problem that existed for the manufacturer.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Interesting that they don't have a "speed bow" this year. Seems since the Omen they've had one of the top IBO rated bows every year. Buyers must be trending towards more shootable instead of just speed now.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

rsk76 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the high end kids bow? Do you think many people will pay $1,000 for a bow for their kid?


I think they will. Take a look at the pics and videos of some ASA shoots and you will see some kids shooting set ups that cost way more than $1000.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow I'm highly dissatisfied with the lineup. They got rid of the omen the full throttle..... Nothing touches 340? 

Parker Shooting Equipment sounds catchy.... 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Logancortez said:


> Mathews all the way


You're a great example of why no one likes Mathews fanboys. Shoot what works best for you, not what the brand is.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I've been shooting the 31 and 33 for 2 days now. Admittedly, at the release, I was shocked at the diminutive specs. After I got over myself, I let the bow speak.

I can't say I've had a more pleasurable experience shooting a new bow in a long time. I forgot what "decent" speed with super smooth cams felt like. I wanted so badly to hate these, but ended up wowed. 

The Carbon line is head and shoulders above Hoyt of last year, it's not even a debate (in my eyes). Hoyt better bring it in 2020, because these are no joke.

Throw on some LL mods one these and I can't imagine a more fun rig, still making good energy. The grip is very well thought out/ergonomic imo. Bare bow balance is on par with the best in the industry.

I think most who complain about the specs (as I did initially) will be won over by what PSE set out to do. I see where they're headed and I'm liking.

Give one a try and let the bow speak.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

BottomLand54 said:


> Obsession has a 425 FPS bow being released!


 lol, now that's funny. They dont even come close to ibo. Sad


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Huntinsker said:


> Interesting that they don't have a "speed bow" this year. Seems since the Omen they've had one of the top IBO rated bows every year. Buyers must be trending towards more shootable instead of just speed now.


That's what I'm thinking to, with unknown 3d getting less attention with the known and even ibo shoots going with a speed limit, smooth and shoot able moving in.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Predator said:


> Very well thought out post and I appreciate you sharing your thoughts.
> 
> Listen, neither of us knows for sure what their sales figures have looked like over the past year, either in general or for the evoke series specifically. I would be VERY, VERY shocked if they were lower than the prior year as the 2018 lineup was weak in comparison to 2019. And, to the extent they didn't sell as many evokes as they may have planned or modeled, the question is why would that be. If true, it would likely have little to nothing to do with the design of the bow and there's nobody on the planet that will convince me the design of the 2020's alone will sell more. It could simply be that they lost more market share than they expected because 2019 was frankly a VERY strong year across most of the brands. On bow weight, I owned both an evolve 31 and an evoke 31 and noticed zero difference in weight.
> 
> ...


Thanks Predator,

I appreciate that.

I think you hit the nail on the head with your conclusion above.

Cheers,
Mitch


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

whack n stack said:


> I've been shooting the 31 and 33 for 2 days now. Admittedly, at the release, I was shocked at the diminutive specs. After I got over myself, I let the bow speak.
> 
> I can't say I've had a more pleasurable experience shooting a new bow in a long time. I forgot what "decent" speed with super smooth cams felt like. I wanted so badly to hate these, but ended up wowed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback on the bows, and specifically the grip.
I really like the grip on my Xpedite. 
The new grips stood out to me when I first saw pictures. Perhaps the Xpedite style grip was an area they felt needed improvement.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Whens the other 2 bows coming out from pse


----------



## D-mart55 (Oct 3, 2019)

they look pretty slick


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

whack n stack said:


> I've been shooting the 31 and 33 for 2 days now. Admittedly, at the release, I was shocked at the diminutive specs. After I got over myself, I let the bow speak.
> 
> I can't say I've had a more pleasurable experience shooting a new bow in a long time. I forgot what "decent" speed with super smooth cams felt like. I wanted so badly to hate these, but ended up wowed.
> 
> ...


This is great feedback. There has been a lot of negative comments about the specs and lack of caged riser(I wasn't a fan of). I personally like the new design of the longer riser and more parallel limbs and think this is a step in the right direction at least aesthetically for me. For a hunting bow they are still plenty fast and PSE always seem to give honest speed ratings unlike some of the others. Sooo lets not get our panties in a wad over numbers on paper until we actually shoot them.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I handled the 33 and 31 last night. Didnt make it to the shop in time to shoot them. I like the feel of the new rubber grip. I like the 33" a lot. Shop manager said he shot the 31 and it has a lot of hand shock. Im hoping to make it in early next week to shoot one. I really think the 33 will be headed to the woods with me next fall. 

I was disappointed to see the charcoal option go away. Must not have been a huge seller. I dont plan on getting rid of my charcoal Evolve 35 as I think it is a sharp looking bow and have had a number of compliments on the color.


----------



## Longbow_7 (Aug 29, 2008)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Pullmyfinger said:
> 
> 
> > [/B]
> ...


I want that 80lb expedite!


----------



## Bright (Nov 8, 2015)

Agree with Tialloy dragon. There are a lot of really nice bows already out there. Why not sell them for 2 years and let the engineers do some deeper work. I think the resulting products would be significantly more substantial.


----------



## Gooldylocks (Nov 15, 2018)

I thought the caged riser was very good looking, I am sad to see that go. I also really really liked the Evoke 35 I tested at my local shop. I am pretty surprised they didn't keep the Evoke name, if nothing else. 

That being said... the longer risers and more parallel limbs is a good thing, especially for the carbon I am thinking since everyone complains about the feedback of the carbon stealth compared to the aluminum offerings out there. I would have been most excited to see a Mach 1 in a 35 inch bow and keeping the caged Evoke risers while just making them longer, and adding a 33 inch option. But I will reserve judgement until I shoot them.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

There are some video reviews that are starting to trickle in. They all so far have had really good speeds for bows that are listed at 329 and 322. More comparable to 340 and 330 IBO speeds.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I shot a 29/71lb 31 today after it was tuned up a bit. A 460gr arrow at 283fps pretty consistently 
I was pretty pleasantly surprised and good chances I am taking that one home.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

dbow said:


> Wow I'm highly dissatisfied with the lineup. They got rid of the omen the full throttle..... Nothing touches 340?
> 
> Parker Shooting Equipment sounds catchy....
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk





Huntinsker said:


> Interesting that they don't have a "speed bow" this year. Seems since the Omen they've had one of the top IBO rated bows every year. Buyers must be trending towards more shootable instead of just speed now.



The Xpedite is still on their web site. It isn't listed under "New for 2020". It is under "Pro" series and it IBO's closer to 350 fps than 340 fps
https://www.psearchery.com/product/xpedite/


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

Any ideas when the 33” evo will be in shops for sale?


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd say call your shop and ask.


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

Closest pse dealer is about 2 hours away and are pompous *******s that I refuse to do business with so I was hoping Scottie or another dealer could shed some insight.


BeastofEast said:


> I'd say call your shop and ask.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Commfishmtk said:


> Any ideas when the 33” evo will be in shops for sale?


They are already in shops! The preview packs were delivered even before the release date to us dealers. Pretty nice to literally have them hanging on the rack when they were announced.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

whack n stack said:


> I've been shooting the 31 and 33 for 2 days now. Admittedly, at the release, I was shocked at the diminutive specs. After I got over myself, I let the bow speak.
> 
> I can't say I've had a more pleasurable experience shooting a new bow in a long time. I forgot what "decent" speed with super smooth cams felt like. I wanted so badly to hate these, but ended up wowed.
> 
> ...


This has been my experience completely as well. They really are a great platform. The more I shoot them, the better I believe they are.

Updated numbers with a set of Low Letoff mods installed:

EVO 33
29"
70.5
75%
Dloop and biscuit
490 grains 
275 FPS

For comparison, an Evoke 35 SE with EXACT same specs showed 274 fps with the 75% mods installed.

EVO 31
Same specs as above but 90% letoff showed 270 fps.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

chenashot said:


> This has been my experience completely as well. They really are a great platform. The more I shoot them, the better I believe they are.
> 
> Updated numbers with a set of Low Letoff mods installed:
> 
> ...


This must be the fast mods? You posted it shot 258fps with 522 grain arrow or did it just pick up quite a bit more speed with the lighter arrow or have you had time to play around with it and tune it to get a few more fps out of it?


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

sneak1413 said:


> This must be the fast mods? You posted it shot 258fps with 522 grain arrow or did it just pick up quite a bit more speed with the lighter arrow or have you had time to play around with it and tune it to get a few more fps out of it?


Those are the low let off mod, not fast mods. I actually used the same Chrono as before but moved it from my shop over to my brother's place. Lighting difference I guess. That's why I don't just rely on Chrono numbers. I rely on comparisons to other bows and then confirm speeds by checking sight tapes.

I also think the strings have settled into the string tracks which makes the bow smoother and faster. 

For further reference though, I shot my Ritual 33 (rated at 335) side by side and my 2019 Carbon Stealth (342). Ritual showed 274, carbon Stealth showed 280

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you this is the answer I was hoping for. Now to find a better dealer.


chenashot said:


> They are already in shops! The preview packs were delivered even before the release date to us dealers. Pretty nice to literally have them hanging on the rack when they were announced.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Call me[emoji6]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

sneak1413 said:


> This must be the fast mods? You posted it shot 258fps with 522 grain arrow or did it just pick up quite a bit more speed with the lighter arrow or have you had time to play around with it and tune it to get a few more fps out of it?


Low let off









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

There shooting about 5fps over ibo and you pickup another 10fps with fast mods


4IDARCHER said:


> There may be other releases for sure for speed but the one I saw was 335 IBO I believe.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Sound good to me


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

chenashot said:


> Those are the low let off mod, not fast mods. I actually used the same Chrono as before but moved it from my shop over to my brother's place. Lighting difference I guess. That's why I don't just rely on Chrono numbers. I rely on comparisons to other bows and then confirm speeds by checking sight tapes.
> 
> I also think the strings have settled into the string tracks which makes the bow smoother and faster.
> 
> ...


[emoji1360]
Spot on from what I’m seeing so far in comparison numbers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> [emoji1360]
> Spot on from what I’m seeing so far in comparison numbers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane will you be review any of the new PSE bows?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

midnight_f150 said:


> Shane will you be review any of the new PSE bows?


Sorry, 
Probably won’t be seeing anymore reviews to be honest. Not that I don’t want to but just not the most financially sound thing I do in life. 

99.9% of all bows I’ve done over the years have been on my dime. Don’t get me wrong, my enjoyment is sharing the info so it’s easier for others to gain the knowledge. However, that comes with a fairly large price tag and bow resale these days isn’t the greatest. 

I say it’s time for the manufactures to pony up, or I’m out, spending my hard earned money and time. 

I’ll always tinker on the side in my causal down time so if you have any questions just ask. 

Please don’t get offended if it takes a little while to get back thou. I have a busy schedule as is with my own business. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks like they’re making very good speeds!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=arpcHwFtBzY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

"IF" what you see in the video ends up being true across the board it is beyond me why PSE would advertise these bows so far below actual IBO performance. That WILL, beyond a shadow of a doubt, cost them sales. I don't advocate going to high like a number of brands have been known to do over the years but I also think it's really dumb to go way under. PSE has always put honest speeds on their bows and they've hit them. They are one of the more reliable brands on that front. The only brand I known that's often been under is Hoyt and I don't think that's done them any good.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Agreed. The Carbon Mach 1 is making impressive speeds in this review as well. Interested to see what numbers members post up on AT. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=paaBFzEcayw&t=355s



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gooldylocks (Nov 15, 2018)

vmals said:


> Agreed. The Carbon Mach 1 is making impressive speeds in this review as well. Interested to see what numbers members post up on AT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I am pretty happy with that.. at 70# and 28" with the fast mods it would probably put me in the 260s with my 533 grain arrows.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shot the evo 33 today, it's night and day compared to my evoke 35. They didn't have a 35 but i will shoot that next week. I didn't plan on switching out my evoke for the evo but hard not to after shooting it.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

coastiehunter2 said:


> Shot the evo 33 today, it's night and day compared to my evoke 35. They didn't have a 35 but i will shoot that next week. I didn't plan on switching out my evoke for the evo but hard not to after shooting it.


This is exactly right and people won't understand that just by reading reviews and watching videos. They need to shoot them. They ARE slower than the Evoke series but that is just due to brace getting longer. They really are a better platform in my opinion and the true speeds aren't even that far apart

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Halpenny (Dec 1, 2014)

PSE said they would have more releases this week. The week is almost over. Where are they? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

coastiehunter2 said:


> Shot the evo 33 today, it's night and day compared to my evoke 35. They didn't have a 35 but i will shoot that next week. I didn't plan on switching out my evoke for the evo but hard not to after shooting it.


Elaborate, Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

No vibration and very quiet is the first thing I would say, I can't really say that about my evoke. I don't care about speed so that's of no concern for me. I actually only shot 2 arrows threw it but that was one more than I needed, I knew after the first arrow I was getting one.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I forgot to mention the new grip feels really nice wider on the back seems like a good fit


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

So what's the status on these other 2 bows? Speed ?


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Sorry,
> Probably won’t be seeing anymore reviews to be honest. Not that I don’t want to but just not the most financially sound thing I do in life.
> 
> 99.9% of all bows I’ve done over the years have been on my dime. Don’t get me wrong, my enjoyment is sharing the info so it’s easier for others to gain the knowledge. However, that comes with a fairly large price tag and bow resale these days isn’t the greatest.
> ...


I will miss your reviews. You do a great job on your reviews and I hope the manufactures pony up so you can keep up the good work.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Ditto.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

midnight_f150 said:


> I will miss your reviews. You do a great job on your reviews and I hope the manufactures pony up so you can keep up the good work.


I have a gentleman in the military, a fellow AT member that is deployed that reached out to me about a review and tune on the Mach 1. It will be a full setup and review in anticipation of his hunt a few weeks after he gets back from deployment. 

I will be tuning and reviewing his in detail at no charge, in honor of his service to our great country. 

 sent for safety for all those serving! Guidance, awareness and direction ! As well as the family’s for support while they are gone ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## favoriteflannel (Apr 21, 2019)

southgaboy said:


> Clearly states that there is more to come
> 
> View attachment 6944205


So is there anything else getting released?


----------



## Halpenny (Dec 1, 2014)

I've been asking but have not heard anything

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeftyAZ (Aug 28, 2017)

more than likely.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I have a gentleman in the military, a fellow AT member that is deployed that reached out to me about a review and tune on the Mach 1. It will be a full setup and review in anticipation of his hunt a few weeks after he gets back from deployment.
> 
> I will be tuning and reviewing his in detail at no charge, in honor of his service to our great country.
> 
> ...



That will be a much anticipated review, and yes prayers sent for all that serve in our military.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Nothing else in the brochure, so I'm gonna say no.


----------



## Thomascarpenter (Sep 10, 2019)

I've been watching the video reviews about them. The EVO NXT 31 looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Been I dealer for a while but it's been a few years since I brought in bows for stock. The new area we moved to has a strong PSE following and the bows have become my impressive to me the last couple of years. I finally had a change to take a few moments to set them up and see how they felt. The grip will be welcomed by a few hunters but I'm sure the tried and true will be taking them off to have the grip they are most use to. For 70lbs they are pretty smooth and I was very surprised how quiet they are. Having a Stealth in the shop waiting for tune I was able to compare and they were quieter. 

When I looked at the IBO specs I thought umm a little slower for PSE but I'd rather have quiet and easy to tune then fast, stiff and finicky. I do wish we had axles without E-Clip slots to make shimming much easier and less choice words spoken. Set the bows up with whisker biscuits so customers could shoot them and I grabbed my 352gr fletched test arrows to see how close the speeds would be to the tags. Well I was surprised when, with dloop and biscuit the 33 shot 330fps @29" draw 70 and the 31 was 335fps @29" 70. Needless to say I had to repeat many times to make sure the readings were correct. But both bows on draw board to make sure draw lengths were correct. 

I'm pleased with the offerings and feel my PSE guys will definitely enjoy these bows 
.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Crackers said:


> Been I dealer for a while but it's been a few years since I brought in bows for stock. The new area we moved to has a strong PSE following and the bows have become my impressive to me the last couple of years. I finally had a change to take a few moments to set them up and see how they felt. The grip will be welcomed by a few hunters but I'm sure the tried and true will be taking them off to have the grip they are most use to. For 70lbs they are pretty smooth and I was very surprised how quiet they are. Having a Stealth in the shop waiting for tune I was able to compare and they were quieter.
> 
> When I looked at the IBO specs I thought umm a little slower for PSE but I'd rather have quiet and easy to tune then fast, stiff and finicky. I do wish we had axles without E-Clip slots to make shimming much easier and less choice words spoken. Set the bows up with whisker biscuits so customers could shoot them and I grabbed my 352gr fletched test arrows to see how close the speeds would be to the tags. Well I was surprised when, with dloop and biscuit the 33 shot 330fps @29" draw 70 and the 31 was 335fps @29" 70. Needless to say I had to repeat many times to make sure the readings were correct. But both bows on draw board to make sure draw lengths were correct.
> 
> ...


Well look who the cat dragged in lol, good to see you post. Good info from a tuning guru!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Crackers said:


> Been I dealer for a while but it's been a few years since I brought in bows for stock. The new area we moved to has a strong PSE following and the bows have become my impressive to me the last couple of years. I finally had a change to take a few moments to set them up and see how they felt. The grip will be welcomed by a few hunters but I'm sure the tried and true will be taking them off to have the grip they are most use to. For 70lbs they are pretty smooth and I was very surprised how quiet they are. Having a Stealth in the shop waiting for tune I was able to compare and they were quieter.
> 
> When I looked at the IBO specs I thought umm a little slower for PSE but I'd rather have quiet and easy to tune then fast, stiff and finicky. I do wish we had axles without E-Clip slots to make shimming much easier and less choice words spoken. Set the bows up with whisker biscuits so customers could shoot them and I grabbed my 352gr fletched test arrows to see how close the speeds would be to the tags. Well I was surprised when, with dloop and biscuit the 33 shot 330fps @29" draw 70 and the 31 was 335fps @29" 70. Needless to say I had to repeat many times to make sure the readings were correct. But both bows on draw board to make sure draw lengths were correct.
> 
> ...


What letoff was it that you got those speeds?


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I had a chance to handle the 31 and 33 yesterday. They weren’t set up so I didn’t have the tech bother because I was in a bit of a hurry, but they’re great looking bows and I actually liked the feel of the rubber grip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

Crackers said:


> Been I dealer for a while but it's been a few years since I brought in bows for stock. The new area we moved to has a strong PSE following and the bows have become my impressive to me the last couple of years. I finally had a change to take a few moments to set them up and see how they felt. The grip will be welcomed by a few hunters but I'm sure the tried and true will be taking them off to have the grip they are most use to. For 70lbs they are pretty smooth and I was very surprised how quiet they are. Having a Stealth in the shop waiting for tune I was able to compare and they were quieter.
> 
> When I looked at the IBO specs I thought umm a little slower for PSE but I'd rather have quiet and easy to tune then fast, stiff and finicky. I do wish we had axles without E-Clip slots to make shimming much easier and less choice words spoken. Set the bows up with whisker biscuits so customers could shoot them and I grabbed my 352gr fletched test arrows to see how close the speeds would be to the tags. Well I was surprised when, with dloop and biscuit the 33 shot 330fps @29" draw 70 and the 31 was 335fps @29" 70. Needless to say I had to repeat many times to make sure the readings were correct. But both bows on draw board to make sure draw lengths were correct.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get my hands on one. Great to hear the speeds are actually well over advertised IBO.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I shot them again tonight and I still feel the same as I did at 1st. These are PSE's best bows to date. So comfortable and plenty of speed.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Loving my 31 so far. Tunes awesome and shoots great. This year will be the year of PSE just wait till early 2020!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

4IDARCHER said:


> Loving my 31 so far. Tunes awesome and shoots great. This year will be the year of PSE just wait till early 2020!


Are you going to do a YT review video on the 31?

Not a lot out there right now.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I shot the 33 and the 35 yesterday. I thought the 33 was nicer of the two and I am usually a longer ata kind of guy. While both were nice but if I owned an Evoke 35 I certainly wouldn't go out and buy the Evo NXT 35. There just wasn't enough difference to me to justify the cost of buying a new. Very anxious to see what else is coming from others (Bowtech, Elite and Hoyt) as I really liked the 33 and will consider one provided I see the kind of number Crackers is getting when I have one set up for me. I also checked out the grip on the Mach1 and it is night and day difference from last years carbon's. Too bad they didn't upgrade the carbon air stealth or it would be high on my list for potential bows this year.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

BradMc26 said:


> Are you going to do a YT review video on the 31?
> 
> Not a lot out there right now.


Maybe, but I have a lot of work right now, and my YouTube Videos never really generated much views. Lot of work for only a few people interested.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

4IDARCHER said:


> Loving my 31 so far. Tunes awesome and shoots great. This year will be the year of PSE just wait till early 2020!


I shot the 31 Tuesday at the shop for about 5 arrows. I really liked the new grip. It was in the G setting (not sure what that was) and it was a 70#er i think. Felt a little stiff up front but not bad. I want to shoot the 33" soon as I like that ATA for hunting. 
I am excited that based on the 2020 catalog that you can get them in charcoal still. I really like the fusion camo though and the realtree edge. Leaning towards the fusion though.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

4IDARCHER said:


> Loving my 31 so far. Tunes awesome and shoots great. This year will be the year of PSE just wait till early 2020!


haha you will probably switch bows twice before 2020 even gets here .....guessing Bear then Bowtech


----------



## _Bocephus_ (Apr 9, 2019)

Look forward to trying one of these soon. Anyone care to weigh in on how the 33 compares to a Prime CT5?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I live this release. I get to keep my Evoke and send in a deposit on mounatin goat hunt with the money I save!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

bigbucks170 said:


> haha you will probably switch bows twice before 2020 even gets here .....guessing Bear then Bowtech


Hows this for an endorsement (by someone no one knows). I Guarantee I will be sticking with PSE for a good while and either the NXT 31 or Mach 1 for a YEAR. I am telling you guys keep an eye on PSE. They are going to be making some big moves.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGkypiD_YIE

Wow thats some seriously impressive speed. I didnt think I would be tempted to get a new bow this year but PSE aint making it easy.


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

For you long draw guys.

shot the NXT 33 at 61 lbs and 32" draw with 80% let off. 531 grain arrow going 261fps. i am glad i got to shoot it, string angle was a little much for my liking. on the draw board it was showing 31.75" which is expected with the 80% let off and the new grip. The draw was smooth but had a noticeable dump into the valley. Nothing bad but the draw seemed slightly short so that could of caused it as i was pulling into it. It was like the traverse with how well it aimed. That long riser helps with stability at the shot and after the shot is was very dead. I loved the bow but it wasn't for me due to that string angle. Looking very forward to try the NXT 35 LD.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

4IDARCHER said:


> Hows this for an endorsement (by someone no one knows). I Guarantee I will be sticking with PSE for a good while and either the NXT 31 or Mach 1 for a YEAR. I am telling you guys keep an eye on PSE. They are going to be making some big moves.


I am with ya ordering a Mach 1 very soon ....


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

That mach one has some dump at the end ...


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

trial153 said:


> That mach one has some dump at the end ...


I'm curious to how it really feels though. He is a lefty, drawing a right hand bow, that is too long DL. May look and feel more pronounced on the video and to him

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

chenashot said:


> I'm curious to how it really feels though. He is a lefty, drawing a right hand bow, that is too long DL. May look and feel more pronounced on the video and to him
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Seemed to be both at 28 and 30. He was banging hard into those stops.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

trial153 said:


> Seemed to be both at 28 and 30. He was banging hard into those stops.


at 85% let off the ecs cams do have a little dump to them, worse obviously at 90% let off, especially if you don't have muscle memory for the draw cycle. Being he is LH shooting a RH bow doesn't help.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

So much want for the mach 1


----------



## SwVaHntr (Jan 5, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RsKFhzwab4&t=1544s


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

With mostly parallel limbs, will we no longer need adapters on an LCA press??


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Definitely a better draw cycle on the nxt vs the mach 1


----------



## JimmyWallhanger (Nov 12, 2013)

PSE is garbage 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

PAKraig said:


> With mostly parallel limbs, will we no longer need adapters on an LCA press??


I have never used adapters on my PSE bows...


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

JimmyWallhanger said:


> PSE is garbage
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


cool story bro, not sure why you came on this thread to troll but whatever. let it out if helps you i guess


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> I have never used adapters on my PSE bows...


With a Last Chance Archery press?


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

JimmyWallhanger said:


> PSE is garbage
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Pse built the fastest bow ever built. Now they build the smoothest drawing and easiest shooting. Come on.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

PAKraig said:


> With a Last Chance Archery press?


I have a LCA EZ green and I never needed them. I thought that was a Bear bow that required them?


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Normash Shwacks said:


> Pse built the fastest bow ever built. Now they build the smoothest drawing and easiest shooting. Come on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


PSE makes more bow models to choose from then any other brand ...most options to fit any archer's needs plus above ^^^


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Red Eye 81 said:


> I have a LCA EZ green and I never needed them. I thought that was a Bear bow that required them?


I had a couple Hoyt Defiants that required them so I assumed that the preloaded limbs on the new PSEs would be in the same category.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

PAKraig said:


> I had a couple Hoyt Defiants that required them so I assumed that the preloaded limbs on the new PSEs would be in the same category.


Nope. I have taken apart Shootdowns, my CarbonAir34, Evove 35, and pressed a Response, Evolve, Decree HD, Supra, Supra Focus...


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Nope. I have taken apart Shootdowns, my CarbonAir34, Evove 35, and pressed a Response, Evolve, Decree HD, Supra, Supra Focus...


Thanks for the info. Well then, I will remove that check from the list of cons....actually there aren't any checks on that list.....other than a half check for the carbon-admission fee :wink:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

brokenlittleman said:


> What letoff was it that you got those speeds?


The high let off. That's were they are tested so that's where I tested. I had to edit as I forgot to mention that I believe if you set the stops for the lowest let off it' should hit it's advertised IBO


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Well look who the cat dragged in lol, good to see you post. Good info from a tuning guru!


I know it's been a while but I got tired with the BS that went with posting. Try to help folks and a few that's been shooting like a couple years want to challenge every thing you say. Or is it because my old eyes can't see to type straight. Umm I forgot LOL


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I will admit I have never been a fan of PSE. It is a stereotype from yesteryear when PSE's went "twang." In fact, whenever I heard someone say the deer "jumped the string" my first thought was PSE. In the last few years they have really made improvements. I like that they are Made in America, and I like that they are "over performing" on the IBO rating. I have owned Bear, Hoyt, Bowtech, and currently Mathews. I have not been interested in owning a PSE. That is changing. I shot the 2019 Evoke for fun, and was surprised. I really want to try the Mach 1. I wanted to buy my first carbon bow last year, but the RX3 did not impress me enough to drop $1700.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

trial153 said:


> Definitely a better draw cycle on the nxt vs the mach 1


When you shot them which one did you like better?


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I shot the NXT 31 tonight with a 561 grain shaft, set on 29" and 70#. At that setting it shot a dead on 340 IBO/ATA Equivalent. 11fps over mfg spec..I like that!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes the NXT looks like its winner, I just wish it was on a diet about 4 pounds ...


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

It really does seem like PSE has hit a home run with these NXTs. I just wish they offered the 31 in Charcoal finish.

Anyone else having issues getting their website to load? It takes FOREVER!


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

The Old Guy said:


> I will admit I have never been a fan of PSE. It is a stereotype from yesteryear when PSE's went "twang." In fact, whenever I heard someone say the deer "jumped the string" my first thought was PSE. In the last few years they have really made improvements. I like that they are Made in America, and I like that they are "over performing" on the IBO rating. I have owned Bear, Hoyt, Bowtech, and currently Mathews. I have not been interested in owning a PSE. That is changing. I shot the 2019 Evoke for fun, and was surprised. I really want to try the Mach 1. I wanted to buy my first carbon bow last year, but the RX3 did not impress me enough to drop $1700.


Original X-force was the second quietest bow in its day, in my experience. The Guardian was definitely the quietest. So I'd say PSE has been in the quiet game for 12 years. Their flagship hunting bows were all quiet after that. 

We're so nit picky now that we forget what bows that were ACTUALLY loud sounded like. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

chenashot said:


> I'm curious to how it really feels though. He is a lefty, drawing a right hand bow, that is too long DL. May look and feel more pronounced on the video and to him
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk





trial153 said:


> Seemed to be both at 28 and 30. He was banging hard into those stops.


Take it from a guy who’s wrong handed like he is and has to settle for trying a right handed model from time to time. It’s tough to visually go off a guys draw and determine its cycle. Some guys can barely pull half of their weight on their opposite handed bow than they normally shoot, and some like me can pull just as much. 

He does mention of a dump near the end though. 

I’m anxious to see for myself how the 33 nxt feels though. Looks like it could be a winner.

Anyone know when the wrong handed models will hit the market?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

NYyotekiller said:


> Take it from a guy who’s wrong handed like he is and has to settle for trying a right handed model from time to time. It’s tough to visually go off a guys draw and determine its cycle. Some guys can barely pull half of their weight on their opposite handed bow than they normally shoot, and some like me can pull just as much.
> 
> He does mention of a dump near the end though.
> 
> ...


Thanks yes, I am sure for some people it is. Howver my visual was spot on. The mach 1 has plenty of dump at the end of its is cycle. Both at 28 and 30 inches ... I drew both. The NXT ....not so much at all.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

trial153 said:


> Thanks yes, I am sure for some people it is. Howver my visual was spot on. The mach 1 has plenty of dump at the end of its is cycle. Both at 28 and 30 inches ... I drew both. The NXT ....not so much at all.


Gotcha. Sorry I thought you were just going off the video. Didn’t realize you had shot them for yourself.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a thread on here describing the side by side draw on each.


----------

